# Advice on keeping NCB without a car



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok so now I'm a Uni student inside of Newcastle City Centre, having to travel daily in a BMW 330Ci being stuck in traffic for upto an hour each way has taken it's toll both on my wallet and my mind :flame:

I have since bought myself a Triumph TT600 (Pic)and get to work and Uni within 25 mins regardless of traffic.

So I'm selling the car (link) since I literally never use it (If it snows I just jump on the metro).

What's the best way to keep my 7 NCB? Just wait nearly 2 years and then take a policy up on a crappy car my brother/dad/friend/GF owns at the time?

I'm potentially gonna be without a car for 2-3 years if I continue onto a MSc. Never been without a car for 7 years and just typing that out makes me shiver.:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't you buy a cheapy just to keep your insurance going?.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

keithmac said:


> Can't you buy a cheapy just to keep your insurance going?.



I've tried pricing everything up:

Keeping 330Ci = £5-600 insurance + £156 x 2 tax = £7-800

Buying a cheaply = £4-500? + insurance is still around £4-500 + £100-200 tax = still looking around the £800+

Cheapest option is to somehow keep the 330 and just not use it but then I'm still around £800+ down just for the sake of an extra NCB and not losing my current ones. If I could SORN the BMW I would contemplate that, but I don't have a garage.


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

How about buying the cheapest dog of a lawn mower engined car. Get the cheapest 3rd party only quote on a 10 miles per year policy then sorn it, throw a sheet over it and forget it?


----------



## goldtooth (Feb 2, 2010)

Some companies might allow more than 2 years break if you go back to them after. Direct Line allowed a 3 year break for my Mrs. Maybe worth checking.

Sent from my XT1072 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll price up and look into both options thanks lads


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

See if any friends have old cars they don't use that you could insure. I insured a rotten old Mini 850 for a few years like that...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Such BS that we have to do this, I learned the hard way and lost mine! I now have 4 policies with different NCB's :s


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

People are trying to convince me to keep the car as it works out less than £100/month.. Putting it that way did nearly persuade me, but I don't use the car to get to work/Uni anyway as I get the metro.. Plus it's only £900 if something doesn't go wrong


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

GTR RGT said:


> Such BS that we have to do this, I learned the hard way and lost mine! I now have 4 policies with different NCB's :s


Haha i have 3


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been thinking about keeping the car, and I probably can, but still getting £5-600 quotes even with 7 NCB, 25 years old and believe it or not, only 500 miles per year!?

Anyone know an insurer that do very very low mileage policies? I literally will only use it during the December/January snow when I can't use my bike.


----------



## J33LUS (Feb 21, 2006)

I wish I had known about losing ncb when I decided to just keep my company car and bike. I lost my 7 years ncb and now am back to 2 years on my company car. Still getting quotes of £2000 plus for a stock gtr and a plan won't even quote me!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Perhaps not relevant here, but interesting and maybe useful to someone else..

I lost my UK NCB years ago as I stopped needing a vehicle of my own insured to use there as I'd long got tired of insuring a mini 850 each year...
Recently decided I was sick of driving other people's, or boring rental cars when on holiday, so bought something entertaining but practical to keep stashed away and ready to use which won't lose value as time goes on.

Insurance is cheap in Japan too if well over 25 (i don't believe in fully comp. - false economy if you don't have accidents - unless there's no significant price difference from TPFT quotes, as in this particular case!).
Not having any UK NCB I asked for an English statement of no claims (7 years) from my current Japanese Insurer (no problem!) and used that in UK as proof. Can get the same NCB proof any time I want too, so this would theoretically mean I could do,the same thing for a 2nd, or 3rd car. 

Interesting anyway and maybe useful for people who have similar circumstances, or return to the UK permanently after living abroad for a long time, or going the other way and moving from the UK elsewhere.


----------

